# Worst Drivers



## Bene288 (Feb 3, 2016)

We all travel to ski/work. Which state/region has the worst drivers and why? This is intended to be fun and not turn into a pissing match. I'm genuinely curious what other drivers think.  

My vote: Greater Boston. Most are very timid and constantly have their noses stuck in their cell phones. As a native upstater, driving out here makes my blood boil.8)


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2016)

You are not Upstate, you need to be from the North Country to bitch about drivers.  Just Warp.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> We all travel to ski/work. Which state/region has the worst drivers and why? This is intended to be fun and not turn into a pissing match. I'm genuinely curious what other drivers think.
> 
> My vote: Greater Boston. Most are very timid and constantly have their noses stuck in their cell phones. As a native upstater, driving out here makes my blood boil.8)



BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm Sure the insurance companies have all the stats. I have had a few encounters but no rage incidents but....
Not in agreement with the timid part , One of my regular customers drives there monthly and last month had someone get out of his there and beat on his window.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2016)

Connecticut, especially Fairfield County. The mix of lumbering SUV's with cell phones glued to foreheads, overly-privileged and highly medicated asshats, and under-muffler-ed Honda Accords is bad enough. Layer into it a terrible mix of people who think they're New Yorkers but aren't, Massholes passing through, and people from Rhode Island, and it gets pretty ugly.

In Boston, at least you can generally predict which way someone's going to screw it up, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 3, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm Sure the insurance companies have all the stats. I have had a few encounters but no rage incidents but....
> Not in agreement with the timid part , One of my regular customers drives there monthly and last month had someone get out of his there and beat on his window.



Those guys banging on the window don't bother me. It's the Honda Civic/Yota Prius driver on 128 that's brutal. Actual Boston city drivers don't bother me so much.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> My vote: Greater Boston. Most are very timid and constantly have their noses stuck in their cell phones. As a native upstater, driving out here makes my blood boil.8)



I hit the pike, 128 and rt 2 on my commute. I find that the work commuters all want to go as fast as they can, if it's not crowded everyone is going 80, though you do get the occasional prius tooling in the left lane. I know all the choke points and what lane to be in to keep moving as much as possible. I actually get frustrated when driving these routes on the weekend. You get more slow pokes in the left lane and the weekenders just don't behave the same as the commuters and are no where near as aggressive.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 4, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I hit the pike, 128 and rt 2 on my commute. I find that the work commuters all want to go as fast as they can, if it's not crowded everyone is going 80, though you do get the occasional prius tooling in the left lane. I know all the choke points and what lane to be in to keep moving as much as possible. I actually get frustrated when driving these routes on the weekend. You get more slow pokes in the left lane and the weekenders just don't behave the same as the commuters and are no where near as aggressive.



We must be close by. I'm doing a house in Concord at the moment. Rough drive from 128. Couple it all with the infrastructure meltdown of 128 through Newton.. Oi


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You are not Upstate, you need to be from the North Country to bitch about drivers.  Just Warp.



Upstate is considered anything north of NYC. Most in my area consider it anything north of Westchester county. Debatable topic. But I can specify for you: Capital/Saratoga Region or Upper Hudson Valley. Where Warp is would be known as North Country. (Lived there for awhile as well) Then Western, Southern Tier, Finger Lakes, Central and Mohawk Valley. 

Funny thing is the Eastern half of North Country is a different world compared to the Western side.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 4, 2016)

As a self proclaimed Masshole I find it hysterical when out of staters complain about how we drive. Whenever someone make a douche move like cutting across three lanes of traffic with utter disregard for any other being on the planet it is always an out if state plate. They tell you at least 1-2 miles out there is an exit coming, and wait for it, even tell you where the exit will take you! 

Another great one is Rhode Island, I work in Providence and have the pleasure of driving I-195 every morning with these morons, the ramp to I-95 N has been a right two lane exit for the last 5ish years and this idiots still push across from the far left lane at the last second daily. 

Forget about the texting driving laws, how about the dumb ass driving laws we need. 

As where I am the Friday evening commute is such a joy in the summer with all the yellow/orange plates headed to the Cape in their overstuffed SUVs pushing their way to be ahead of you by 1 second! And the Constipation err I mean the Constitution State plates are no better.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 4, 2016)

I had considered little Rhode being my top vote. But find the mass holes are typically the ones that wait till the last second to merge for an exit. Perfect example is exit 20 in Newton. Always backed up because people ride the shoulder past the exit then need to merge in while the on ramp also has to merge..

I like this. It's nice to be able to vent. 

Showing no love for NYS either. Lots of morons but a lot more running room.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone with a different color plate than mine is a bad driver...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 4, 2016)

But really DC drivers drive me insane...
Atlanta drives are total ass*oles...


What really kills me is people from New York City that don't make right on red outside of NYC...


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 4, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But really DC drivers drive me insane...
> Atlanta drives are total ass*oles...
> 
> 
> What really kills me is people from New York City that don't make right on red outside of NYC...



Never been down to the city. That would drive me crazy. Cambridge is like that, I take the right anyway if it's safe.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 4, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Atlanta drives are total ass*oles...
> 
> .



This x1000000


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 4, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Never been down to the city. That would drive me crazy. Cambridge is like that, I take the right anyway if it's safe.




Oh I'm in NYC all the time... I NEVER drive there unless I have a drum gig..
In NYC if you make a right on red - you WILL get a ticket..  Mailed to you sometimes...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> This x1000000



Nothing worse than yuppie rednecks in large vehicles  late to work on a crappy crowded road system...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Where Warp is would be known as North Country. (Lived there for awhile as well)


I know Warp, born and raised in the North Country aka God's Country.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I know Warp, born and raised in the North Country aka God's Country.



That it is. Beautiful up that way.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> That it is. Beautiful up that way.


Yup, it is.  Would love to live there but no jobs.  Left in '89.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Whenever someone make a douche move like cutting across three lanes of traffic with utter disregard for any other being on the planet it is always an out if state plate.



I think most annoying actions by out-of-state drivers can be attributed to a lack of familiarity with the area rather than some general driver character trait.  That being said, I think most drivers are awful everywhere, and frequently include myself in that assessment.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> We must be close by. I'm doing a house in Concord at the moment. Rough drive from 128. Couple it all with the infrastructure meltdown of 128 through Newton.. Oi



I'm just off of 495 and commute to Cambridge (alewife area).


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 5, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm just off of 495 and commute to Cambridge (alewife area).



Yup, I had a big job there. Hated getting stuck in Alewife.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 5, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I think most annoying actions by out-of-state drivers can be attributed to a lack of familiarity with the area rather than some general driver character trait.  That being said, I think most drivers are awful everywhere, and frequently include myself in that assessment.



I can almost forget the unfamiliarity thing but, damn, ready a fraking sign, they don't spring them on you a second before the ramp.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 10, 2016)

I find that, although there are a-hole drivers around the Northeast, for the most part you have educated and motivated professionals that are trying to get somewhere.  So even if they drive like a prick, at least they are moving with a purpose, and you can kind of anticipate them.

Once you get south of Baltimore you come across some real clueless and unsafe people.  Around DC is the worst; just no concept of the traffic around them.

One thing I've noticed since moving to the NYC suburbs (Westchester County) is everyone is going too fast on residential roads.  I've had people honk at me in town (25 mph) just 'cause it can take a couple seconds to find second gear on my truck!  Seriously, who honks in a nice quiet suburb like that, on a Saturday morning?  Pricks.

Also, in rural places up like up in Maine the drivers are usually very good.  Stay right except to pass, use turn signals, give farm equipment a wide berth and don't pass in sketchy areas.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 10, 2016)

I swore about 75% of my drive from Bridgeport CT to Stamford CT this morning because of a-hole drivers on the Merritt...


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2016)

Do CT drivers drive with their high beams on at all times? Seems to be a common occurrence here in the Democratic People's Republic of Boston Metro..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I swore about 75% of my drive from Bridgeport CT to Stamford CT this morning because of a-hole drivers on the Merritt...



Did that commute for 10 years.  Don't miss it one bit


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You are not Upstate, you need to be from the North Country to bitch about drivers.  Just Warp.




^^^^^^^^ THIS ! But Metro Boston is  "interesting " but frankly im pretty mellow NOW 'cept for them sloooow movin bastids that hang out in the passing lane :smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Yup, it is.  Would love to live there but no jobs.  Left in '89.



C'mon home Puckie boy , you already stashed enough coin to live like a king up here in God's country , hell u can make a shit ton on selling ur house , buy a great place up here and invest the rest . Our new hospital CEO id that moved from Sudbury bought Doc Brandy's beautiful old seriously updated mansion for a song , sumbitch has an indoor Olympic sized pool in it ,

git yer ass back here and play with the rest of us riverats :dunce:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 11, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Did that commute for 10 years.  Don't miss it one bit



Good god.... Between that and 95..  So glad I only go down there a couple times a month...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I swore about 75% of my drive from Bridgeport CT to Stamford CT this morning because of a-hole drivers on the Merritt...



Only 75% of that drive?  That sounds like a GREAT day on that section of the Merritt!! ;-)


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2016)

Every spring when i drive cross country and enter say albany ny to the mass pike its a huge difference than the rest of the country. It takes me a few weeks to adjust. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2016)

my commute is 10 minutes, I can go 25mph and not get honked at or I can drive like a masshole and nobody honks,I don't envy any of you commuters, a lot of crazy drivers out there!!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2016)

We spend a lot of time on the highway shuttling back and forth to VT. I'm amazed at the people who are just no paying attention. It scares the hell out of me to see oblivious people in "control" of a multi ton wheeled vehicle hurtling down the highway. It doesn't take much to spot the clown on the phone or texting/websurfing/twitter/facebook ect. They'll usually be parked in the left line, going slower than traffic in the right lane, making slight adjustments to stay in their lane and totally clueless to the line of traffic behind them. 

I love vehicles; I have since I can remember. I also enjoy driving. But I have to say, I'm looking forward to a day when the machines take over the task. I'm sure it will be a lot safer than what we have now. At least these clowns can now focus on their phone since the machine will be doing the driving.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2016)

My latest pet peeve is that after passing most drivers pull back in front of me without nearly enough comfort room. When you're cruising along at 70 mph there should be several car lengths between cars. A lot of folks are pulling back into my lane with only a single car length or sometimes less. They are pulling back without even looking. These from any state you care to pick - NY CT VT MA NH ME - doesn't matter.

A long standing aggravation is the exit off I91N to I84E. It's bad enough that some overeducated morons designed this disaster with only one lane. What makes it worse are the @$$e$ that crawl along the center lane looking to cut the mile long queue. In some cases the line starts before there's any indication that the exit is coming up so many are cut off guard and end up crawling down the center lane while still others are taking up the far left lane trying to get around everybody else so they can cut them all off right at the exit. Again it doesn't matter what state anyone is from.

Thankfully living in Central NH I don't have to deal with either of these much.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bangor Maine where people go under the 15mph limits, stop at green lights, and wait for you and turn right in front of you when no one is behind you. Plenty of bs driving antics and going through red lights. For a snowy winter location, people sure drive like Crap in the snow

Also a yield sign might as well never exist here. North and west of bangor is just fine


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2016)

Generally, the worst drivers are Subaru drivers, as a class. Followed by Rav4 drivers. Subarus with Vermont plates (regardless of the driver's gender, creed, or sexual orientation) are the worst, no matter where they are driving (very loosely defined).

In the greater Fairfield County, Connecticut region, white Mercedes SUVs, followed closely by black Cadillac Escalades (with a fine gradation based on size of wheels, tint of windows, and number and type of school bumper stickers), followed by silver Mercedes SUVs.

Range Rover drivers are bad, but predictably so, so not so bad to deal with. Beater Hondas with multi-colored body panels and large mufflers are also predictable, but in a really bad way, as no one ever seems to predict them (fast run in a straight line right up behind a car, hard brakes, putter at traffic speed for a minute, then suddenly change lanes and zoom again, Rinse, repeat).

Worst driver ever is a guy who I sometimes get behind driving through Bruce Park n Greenwich. He goes 25mph, rides the brakes all the way through every curve, and doesn't seem to understand that the sign saying "Stop for pedestrians in crosswalk" means that IF there is a pedestrian, you should stop, not that you should stop first. Sadly, all of that is fairly common here. What makes him the worst is that he drives a bright red Ferrari California.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2016)

Those late for 1st chair, that wanted to make it, after 12"+ of powder overnight...


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2016)

I live at Rt 128/3 outside Boston. Most beautiful thing about my commute is I have 3-4 good options (93, 2, pike ($) or back roads to Rt 16 to 93). Of course they could all suck  - but I check map app before leaving to or from work every day.  Usually Rt 2 on way in and 93 north out of town. Storrow drive I could whip through with my eyes closed (until I come upon a VT Subie driver). Fucking NH folks clog up 93 south by 6a every day, it's nuts. Why don't they just move back to MA - they have to pay income tax anyway. If it weren't for them i'd have a much easier commute every day. Glad they have to pay MA taxes  - hope MA add s toll coming into MA, long overdue. 

Next October my my office is moving to Sullivan sq off 93. Should make life a little easier - now I work off Harrison ave in So end. I'm adjusted to my commute - need this job and work at home 1-2 days/week. I do enjoy my work 'hood and getting out of burbs to be urban during the day lol. Heading out for a nice walk through the south end - as long as I can dodge the dog poop and spit, it's quite nice lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Cost of real estate is the reason why most I know stay in NH.  And let's be real, it's the same commute time from Nashua area as it is numerous 495 towns west of the city.  Live in NH you get easier access to skiing, the lakes and numerous outdoor activities.  Live in Westboro and you're paying double the price on a house, that's basically convenient to Worcester.  I grew up and still have family there.  My price to move back there would be very high.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Generally, the worst drivers are Subaru drivers, as a class. Followed by Rav4 drivers. Subarus with Vermont plates (regardless of the driver's gender, creed, or sexual orientation) are the worst, no matter where they are driving (very loosely defined).
> 
> In the greater Fairfield County, Connecticut region, white Mercedes SUVs, followed closely by black Cadillac Escalades (with a fine gradation based on size of wheels, tint of windows, and number and type of school bumper stickers), followed by silver Mercedes SUVs.
> 
> ...



it always used to be Volvos, Saabs and Subarus. Not as many Volvo wagons  or Saabs around any more, but CR-Vs and Prius's filled in. Just had a left lane Prius clog this AM - luckily I got past him.  But worst driver of day went to guy with Trump bumper stickers and signs all over his car. First person I've ever met that would admit to being such a loser - I kept staring at him - as if he was in a  specimen in zoo lol.  White male in dress clothes, gray balding hair, glasses and a CR-V - yup - seems to fit the stereotype lol. Wonder if his car is one piece when he gets to it after work today lmao.  Methinks Ernie Boch sales are going to tumble soon - I know I will never step on one of his lots again after showing what type of person he supports. Idiot businessman!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Cost of real estate is the reason why most I know stay in NH.  And let's be real, it's the same commute time from Nashua area as it is numerous 495 towns west of the city.  Live in NH you get easier access to skiing, the lakes and numerous outdoor activities.  Live in Westboro and you're paying double the price on a house, that's basically convenient to Worcester.  I grew up and still have family there.  My price to move back there would be very high.



I'd never move to Westboro - not into 495 area at all. I live 1 mile from 128 -  would prefer to be inside it. Im fortunate as we bought our 1st house in 1993 when market was at absolute bottom after 1987 crash. Those that bought in 1996 did not do as well as we did. timing makes a huge difference. But...when you add in MA taxes, high NH property taxes, fees on everything and commuting costs - you're not doing much better. If you like rural life that's different - but everyone I know that moved to NH did it be they thought it was a better deal. My house is worth a lot but not that nice lol. Lots of ways I could get a beautiful McMansion - but then I'd have to switch towns - location location location has served us well in the RE market


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

I've done comparison on property taxes and the lower valuation of NH houses offsets the higher mill rates.  

Extra 30 minute drive to work seems worth it to me for twice the house and lot while paying same taxes.  Throw in not having to deal with the rat race that still exists down there on the weekends and I'm staying put where I am on the NH sea coast.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2016)

Abubob said:


> My latest pet peeve is that after passing most drivers pull back in front of me without nearly enough comfort room. When you're cruising along at 70 mph there should be several car lengths between cars. A lot of folks are pulling back into my lane with only a single car length or sometimes less. They are pulling back without even looking. These from any state you care to pick - NY CT VT MA NH ME - doesn't matter............



+1
...On highways..especially I-95, above Old Town is 75.  I see so many that feel they're on the NASCAR circuit(in their own minds).  Have seen 4 to 5 cars and all but the lead car are drafting...~@80-90. 
All that concerns their minds is the way the vehicles accellerate....absolutely not a care to the wind..as to how far it takes the vehicles to avoid things..  Most all are either in their late teens, 20s..or early 30s = no knowledge of how quickly & easily one can get into a skid @that speed.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've done comparison on property taxes and the lower valuation of NH houses offsets the higher mill rates.
> 
> Extra 30 minute drive to work seems worth it to me for twice the house and lot while paying same taxes.  Throw in not having to deal with the rat race that still exists down there on the weekends and I'm staying put where I am on the NH sea coast.


An hour extra a day?  Yikes. My commute is already 45-60 each way (15 miles), add more to that?  No way. I'd just find a job up there. I do like Portsmouth. There's no weekend rat race here. My 'hood is attached to land with great mt bike trails and we escape to Maine most weekends in summer too - so I guess I don't feel stressed. Although my dream is to get a small place on the T close to Boston as soon as kids our out of school. We are spoiled by our schools and the reason we stay here, and the privacy and quiet. I guess I need to think about smaller and tighter - I kinda like a little space and would it be tough to have shared walls?  Hmmmmm lol...


----------

